# First agility show viewing



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Agility is great fun, the dogs love it!


----------



## Nate83 (Jul 13, 2017)

I went at the behest of Robin(prism) is was a very good thing to get eyes on, did know if the dog poops in the ring they r forced off.


----------



## mngoldenlove (Sep 26, 2017)

I sat and watched agility before I started to compete in it. It is fun to watch the different dogs run. My dog loves the sport.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Next trial if you aren't entered you will be a course person or timer. Time to work!


----------

